# Chad_in_Ptd . . . goes after myopic fans



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Chad in Portland goes on the Jim Rome show and takes a shot at Blazer fans for being myopic. 

So Chad I'm wondering if you are out there and do you base that opinion on this forum?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

In this context, the term "myopic" is rather ambiguous.

Does he mean we only care about "our" team, rather than the league as a whole? Does he mean we are too focused on next season vs the long term view? What exactly is his complaint?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> In this context, the term "myopic" is rather ambiguous.
> 
> Does he mean we only care about "our" team, rather than the league as a whole? Does he mean we are too focused on next season vs the long term view? What exactly is his complaint?



It was in regard to Blazer fans expectations of the team for this coming year. He did say they were an up and coming team but that fans were being myopic about how good they will be.

Chad is a kick on that show and he ended up being run on this call. I was just wondering what fans he is exposed to get that opinion.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not sure this Chad cat knows what myopic means. Portland fans: delusional, maybe; Fanatical, sure. Myopic? Nah.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Chad's got a case of "first time broadcaster ego overdose". He's just gotten his first regular air shift where he's hearing his own voice on the radio on a regular basis, and he's on an ego-drunk.

Chad's attempt to be a sports Weird Al Yankovic are pretty lame, too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi, my name is Chad. And I'm desperate to make a name for myself.

I hope you enjoyed my 15 minutes of fame.

thanks! 

Chad


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Perhaps Chad meant the Blazers fans that want to trade away the future for this year to try and win a championship now instead being patient and looking long term.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

It's_GO_Time said:


> It was in regard to Blazer fans expectations of the team for this coming year. He did say they were an up and coming team but that fans were being myopic about how good they will be.


So he meant over-optimistic. Myopic means shortsighted or focused too narrowly.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard that bit on Canzano's bald-faced truth this afternoon and I had a pretty good laugh -- especially when he got booted off Rome's show after he went for the pedophile angle. Very classy.

Speaking of guys trying to make a name for himself, is it just me or is Gavin Dawson pretty obsessed with this team mortgaging the future in order to chase a championship NOW! Last time I heard him talking, he wanted KP to make a run at both Luol Deng and Ben Gordon in sign and trades. Luol Deng I can understand, but Ben Gordon? Yeesh.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I heard that bit on Canzano's bald-faced truth this afternoon and I had a pretty good laugh -- especially when he got booted off Rome's show after he went for the pedophile angle. Very classy.
> 
> Speaking of guys trying to make a name for himself, is it just me or is Gavin Dawson pretty obsessed with this team mortgaging the future in order to chase a championship NOW! Last time I heard him talking, he wanted KP to make a run at both Luol Deng and Ben Gordon in sign and trades. Luol Deng I can understand, but Ben Gordon? Yeesh.



Agreed. I could see Gordon _if_ we already knew neither Bayless or Fernandez were going to work out. I'm willing to bet at least one of them does, potentially both. Have some patience, Gavin.

It _was_ kind of funny listening to him with I think Joe (Freeman, Oregonian) and Dave (of Blazers' Edge). He set it up as if most Blazers' fans he'd talked with were just simply too in love with their own guys and/or didn't know how good Deng and Gordon were due to not playing enough attention outside of things Blazers -- they both shot him down on Gordon and at least one of them wasn't too keen on Deng either.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> So he meant over-optimistic. Myopic means shortsighted or focused too narrowly.


You can't expect Chad, who's a secret body builder, to understand how to use a dictionary. After all, this is a guy who thinks saying "Witchitard" is clever.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

There is no end to hate on this board . . . Chad? He is having a little fun on the radio is all.

Anyways, I think he was using the term myopic to mean Blazers fans see the NBA from only the Blazers perspective. It's great and all that the Blazers are looking good but they really haven't proved anything yet and to count them as an automatic playoff team is not really looking at the NBA as a whole but only from a Blazer perspective.

I still wonder where he gets this perspective of Blazer fans. I was thinking this board (the Bayless threads got a little out of control . . . one could argue so back off:biggrin: ), but piecing this thread, it sounds like he is in radio, so maybe he gets it from the callers.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Agreed. I could see Gordon _if_ we already knew neither Bayless or Fernandez were going to work out. I'm willing to bet at least one of them does, potentially both. Have some patience, Gavin.
> 
> It _was_ kind of funny listening to him with I think Joe (Freeman, Oregonian) and Dave (of Blazers' Edge). *He set it up as if most Blazers' fans he'd talked with were just simply too in love with their own guys and/or didn't know how good Deng and Gordon were due to not playing enough attention outside of things Blazers* -- they both shot him down on Gordon and at least one of them wasn't too keen on Deng either.


Even better his assertion was that all of "these people" that aren't in any hurry to blow things up and start trading away players as fast as possible in an effort at hoarding all-stars (or near all-stars), are just a bunch of 'Johnny come lately's, that haven't actually watched any hoops in the past five years. I thought it was hilarious to hear Casey Holdahl and Dave burst his bubble on Gordon -- not so much because Gordon is a bad player, but he was seriously putting forward the notion that Roy would play 'Point Forward' at the 3, Gordon would be our two, and Rudy or Bayless would be our 1. That lineup would get beaten like a red-headed stepchild on the defensive end, night in and night out with Roy forced to contend with 3s and Gordon covering 2s.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It's_GO_Time said:


> There is no end to hate on this board . . . Chad? He is having a little fun on the radio is all.


For me, it's the fact it's bush-league to do that stuff on the radio. It doesn't matter to me who does it, as I tuned out "Wheels after work" when he pulled that "big news" stunt a while ago.

Don't insult my intelligence by pulling this crap. Insult it by talking about stuff I'm too stupid to know about.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> You can't expect Chad, who's a secret body builder, to understand how to use a dictionary. After all, this is a guy who thinks saying "Witchitard" is clever.


Is he a secret body builder or was that a joke? And if he is, how do you know?

I don't know why I'm curious, but I am . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Is he a secret body builder or was that a joke? And if he is, how do you know?
> 
> I don't know why I'm curious, but I am . . .


I believe he was a body builder, at least the time I met him he looked like one.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Is he a secret body builder or was that a joke? And if he is, how do you know?
> 
> I don't know why I'm curious, but I am . . .


Because its Chad "the body" Doing. He always calls into the Jim Rome show. Last I heard he was doing the 20 minute updates for The Fan. He might be with 95.5 now, I'm not sure.

http://1080thefan.com/pages/500047.php?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

The story I heard is that "The Body" nickname came from some excessive (from his coworkers' perspective) grooming -- something like tanning booths and/or getting his nails done. I can't recall precisely now but it seems like it was something beyond merely working out a lot.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Dan said:


> You can't expect Chad, who's a secret body builder, to understand how to use a dictionary. After all, this is a guy who thinks saying "Witchitard" is clever.


Myopia has a more specific meaning on Rome's show. "Myopian (n.) 1. Los Angeles Raider fan 2. any other overoptimistic fan [for (Raider) fans' perceived misplaced optimism and shortsightedness]" http://www.jimrome.com/archives/smack/smacktionary2.html


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Dan said:


> For me, it's the fact it's bush-league to do that stuff on the radio. It doesn't matter to me who does it, as I tuned out "Wheels after work" when he pulled that "big news" stunt a while ago.
> 
> *Don't insult my intelligence by pulling this crap. Insult it by talking about stuff I'm too stupid to know about*.



give us some help first...

make a list of the stuff you don't know here:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I have this coffee mug that dates back to my childhood. It says "My name is Chad and I'll be your coffee mug today." No real point to this post other than it reminded me of the mug. Remarkable, really, that Chad has lasted 28 years.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

moldorf said:


> give us some help first...
> 
> make a list of the stuff you don't know here:


Might take a lot less space if he stated the stuff he knows.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

moldorf said:


> give us some help first...
> 
> make a list of the stuff you don't know here:


quantum physics, biology, chemistry, calculus, spelling, the history of the Czars, why nascar is popular, music made after the 90's...


oooh, you were joking....


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> quantum physics, biology, chemistry, calculus, spelling, the history of the Czars, why nascar is popular, music made after the 90's...
> 
> 
> oooh, you were joking....


You don't know the history of the Czars?

Man, what an idiot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> You don't know the history of the Czars?
> 
> Man, what an idiot.


outside of Mike Fratello, no.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> outside of Mike Fratello, no.


I just don't think you're mentally equipped to deal with the sheer intelligence of the posters on this board.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> I just don't think you're mentally equipped to deal with the sheer intelligence of the posters on this board.



what do haircuts have to do with anything?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Dan said:


> what do haircuts have to do with anything?


Nothing wrong with your hair that a good buffing and polishing wouldn't fix! :whistling:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Anyways, I think he was using the term myopic to mean Blazers fans see the NBA from only the Blazers perspective. It's great and all that the Blazers are looking good *but they really haven't proved anything yet and to count them as an automatic playoff team is not really looking at the NBA as a whole but only from a Blazer perspective.*


there are a whole lot of fans and media outside of Portland who are projecting the Blazers as a playoff team... heck I just moved back to SF and I've yet to have any of my hoops friends claim the Warriors are going to be as good let alone better then the Blazers. I heard the afternoon sportstalk guys claim Portland will make the playoffs this next season too and one of those guys calls the W's games on TV. So are these people not looking at the NBA as a whole and only from a Blazer perspective?

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Projecting a young .500 team that added the best big man prospect in over a decade and two other talented rookie guards to make the playoffs is hardly a big leap or requires great optimism. Especially when the three biggest competitors for the last playoff spot (Denver, LA Clippers, Golden State) all downgraded to varying extents.


----------



## Tdogg (Jun 27, 2003)

I know this is old, but I seriously stopped listening to the fan almost immediately after I heard this and didn't come back for at least a week. Say what you want, but this guy was grandstanding on Rome, and to call out almost your entire listener base on a national radio show is ridiculous. Maybe I overreacted but given what "real" blazer fans have been through in the last ten or so years, being excited about the upcoming season and the team we have definitely doesn't deserve the aggression he displayed towards portland fans on rome. I still think he should be fired. Classless. Completely amateur and classless.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Tdogg said:


> I know this is old, but I seriously stopped listening to the fan almost immediately after I heard this and didn't come back for at least a week. Say what you want, but this guy was grandstanding on Rome, and to call out almost your entire listener base on a national radio show is ridiculous. Maybe I overreacted but given what "real" blazer fans have been through in the last ten or so years, being excited about the upcoming season and the team we have definitely doesn't deserve the aggression he displayed towards portland fans on rome. I still think he should be fired. Classless. Completely amateur and classless.


I assume you meant The Game. Both Chad and Rome are now on 95.5. I am sure the radio station loved his attack on blazer fans. It got a rise out of the listeners and filled material for a whole show. I honestly didn't hear the whole call, just some parts of it replayed. Apparently he might have made some joke about pedophilia. Now that might deserve firing, but I didn't hear what was said.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tdogg said:


> I know this is old, but I seriously stopped listening to the fan almost immediately after I heard this and didn't come back for at least a week. Say what you want, but this guy was grandstanding on Rome, and to call out almost your entire listener base on a national radio show is ridiculous. Maybe I overreacted but given what "real" blazer fans have been through in the last ten or so years, being excited about the upcoming season and the team we have definitely doesn't deserve the aggression he displayed towards portland fans on rome. I still think he should be fired. Classless. Completely amateur and classless.


That's a good point about calling out your listening base just for a brief moment of recognition on national radio. Funny because he is slowly drifting towards Blazer mania as I heard him put the Blazers at the 6-7 spot (wasn't he dissing the fan base that automatically put the Blazers in the playoffs this year).

Anyways, I've been listening to him in spots and I don't think he is going to last long. I will say after listening to him, I wouldn't want to do that (radio gig). I've called Rome and had some calls rack and thought it would be fun to do a talk show. But listening to Chad and realizing that to talk sports for that long each day and be entertaining doing it . . . that can't be easy . . . just look at Chad. : )


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

It's_GO_Time said:


> That's a good point about calling out your listening base just for a brief moment of recognition on national radio.


He's a talentless attention whore. His main claim to fame is as a regular caller (clone, aka loser) on the Jim Rome show. That tells you all you need to know.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> He's a talentless attention whore. His main claim to fame is as a regular caller (clone, aka loser) on the Jim Rome show. That tells you all you need to know.
> 
> BNM


He has a weird issue when it comes to talking about penis's a bit much. He's almost obsessed with it. The last thing I want to hear on the sports show in the morning is talking about how Erin Andrews was at the spelling bee, and how the boys would be getting "stiff rods" or whatever. And that's actually a subject he brought up this morning.

Dude, seriously? That's not even something I'd want to joke about with friends once, let alone say on the air purposely.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you guys talking about Chad aka the body on the MSP in the morning?

If you are, then i'm not a big fan of him, but i LOVE the MSP. I'm a huge Gavin Dawson fan, because they mainly talk bball in the morning, and that is what i love to hear. I think Chad and Gavin's personalities mesh pretty well together. I think they have decent chemistry. Its a good show, but i can see how some people would get annoyed with Chad.

Anyway, speaking of Chad, on one of his sport reports, he said Brandon Roy was to adress the media today from the blazers practice facility in Tualitin at 11:30. Anyone got any info on that? I will see what i can dig up.


----------

